# RecipeDB - Centenarillo Pale Ale



## Adam Howard (26/6/10)

Centenarillo Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Basic recipe is Coopers Australian Pale Ale tin with BE#2 and 500g LDME with some added. Hop additions carried out on the steeped liquor and LDME in around a 4L boil. Makes a fantastic beer.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.95 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose    0.25 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      18 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 20mins)    12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 1mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 40mins)       Yeast     100 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 21.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Murdoch (26/6/10)

Is this made with a tin of Coopers Pale Ale or a tin of Coopers light malt ?


----------



## Fireman Sam (28/6/10)

Light I think... thats what I used the other week...


----------



## Adam Howard (28/6/10)

Australian Pale Ale tin. Not the extract. It's a variation of Neill's recipe that works quite well and due to it having the kit IBU's as back up you're more likely to get a balanced beer when starting off. Good bridging beer to go from kit to extract, utilising hop additions and also grain.


----------



## Fireman Sam (29/6/10)

Sorry Adamski29... I got confused with another recipe... might have to give yours a shot too !


----------



## the_yobbo (29/6/10)

Hmm, so a type-o in the recipe then, as it certainly lists coopers LME in it's ingredients list. It has 0.25kg of corn sugar and 0.5kg of dex, I thought they were the same thing?


----------

